# New pair of carp rods and reels.



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks to the USPS guy I will have a package waiting on me tonight when I get off work. Has anyone ever used a Okuma Epixor EB-40 reel? State side you can only get the EB-50 and 60 so the EB-40 came from across the pond. They are mounted on Balzer (carbon-kevlar) 2.25TC 10' rods. I am still a novice at this carp'n so I have never heard of either rod or reel. Just wondering what the 2.25TC stands for and if anyone is familar with either the rods or reels. Will be catching upper teens and a few 20+ fish with them.Well let me say will be TRYING to catch those size fish. lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you'll be fine big man.. just bring them out to clark..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That sounds like a nice setup. That's the kind of setup I want to get for the pond I fish (shorter rod, lower TC, smaller reels).

2.25TC means that it takes 2.25 pounds to bend the rod tip 90 degrees from the blank. So, ideally your drag should be set to no more that the TC of the rod. Softer rods will allow you better play under the rod tip with less hook pulls than higher TC rods.

2.5TC is probably the most common rod weight, and a lot of people step up to 2.75TC, because is allows more backbone for places like alum where you don't want the fish running along the zebras.

I own the Okuma EB-50s and EB-65s. The 50s are by far my favorite, so the 40s, while being smaller, should be even better. All the rods I own are 2.5TC and they work fine. 2.25TC is lighter and will work great as long as you aren't throwing heavy lead (3oz or more) or heavy loads of PVA or method mix/packbait. You shouldn't need to throw anything heavier than 2oz, in most situations, and that rod will work perfectly with that size weight. Plus, since you learned from Ak, you probably only use 1/2oz lead and sweet corn


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Plus, since you learned from Ak, you probably only use 1/2oz lead and sweet corn


  

Boy you nailed that one  I have started to try to do alittle "free-thinking" and venture outside of the AK curve.  I will find out if it works for me later on. I have been using 2 oz sinkers for awhile now and doubt I will need more weight than that where I fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

OK BC.. i lied.. the whole set up sucks.. you should sell them to me immediately..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

AK I was just thinking and the heck with it all, I'm just gonna GIVE you all this new carp stuff I bought. I been having more fun catching shovewlheads anyways. lol So just come on down and everything is setting right behind Lucy's dogbox.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

gee.. thanks buddy..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> I been having more fun catching shovewlheads anyways.


Ouch, that hurts.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tim.. its all good.. he'll be back in reality soon.. 
comeback to the carp side....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm just gonna GIVE you all this new carp stuff I bought


Maybe someone will help themselves before you get home  Maybe not where you live, but it happens here.......


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Mrfish I'll make a open invite to anyone thats wants them. I will put them out in the kennel and they are free for the taking. Don't worry about Lucy, she really is just a lovable little girl. lol I'm sure AK can tell you how much she loves to play with strangers. I got the rod and reels last night and OMG, they are awesome looking! Came in a custom rod pack. By far the sharpest looking fishing gear I have ever had. lol


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, I bet you can't wait to break them in with a big fish.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have to admit to never having such good looking fishing gear. I always get and use some decent hunting gear, but have never really been caught in the fishing gear stuff. I can't wait to get out with them, If they work half as well as they look I'm good to go.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Even if you don't catch a thing, they will make you feel good looking at them, especially when someone asks.


----------

